# any suggestions about appetite?



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Can anyone offer any sound advice about appetite suppresents while using Celexa? I cannot believe how hungry I am with the Celexa, I did not anticipate this side effect being so incredibly strong. Is there anything safe like Hoodia for example that might work? Thanks. Starting to get chubby - yikes!


----------



## 21024 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi,I am taking Celexa and am having the same problem. I just do not get full and crave sweets something terrible. I have gained 25-30 lbs and can't lose it. I worry and do not want to gain anymore for sure. I was previously on Zoloft and the hunger thing was even worse while taking that. So wouldn't suggest switching to that one. What has helped me is Eating smaller more frequent meals, Drinking Slimfast shakes, Lots of water and I joined Weightwatchers. I also increased my workouts. I have lost a little bit of weight doing that however stil have trouble. I have the intense food cravings and cheat alot. I would also like to hear of an appetite control med that isn't dangerous to take on Celexa. I do not want to switch meds again because it works great for my depression and anxiety. good luck!!


----------

